# Citron Perfect seal



## creeper71 (Sep 1, 2014)

I picked up a what I beleive is a quart size Citron MADE IN CANADA Sheild Perfect Seal.. Can't find this in RB #9 OR #10..Has anyone ever seen this Jar in Citron or is it a very scarce color??? thanks.. btw is is full of seeds


----------



## dygger60 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have never seen a citron Perfect Seal, nice find!     David


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 2, 2014)

hello Rob, are you sure that it hasn't been nuked, because some of the citron type colors mean nuking..........


----------



## creeper71 (Sep 2, 2014)

Andy I am not that advanced in jars to tell .. I just moved an myCamera cord is lost when I find it I'll post pics


----------



## MNJars (Sep 2, 2014)

I have one that is full of seed bubbles, but it's yellow.  True yellow, not the greenish yellow of "citron".  People have been calling some nuked colors "citron", but that color doesn't look anything like the actual citron color.  I don't know why the nukers have taken to that color name, but it's not even close to accurate.


----------



## creeper71 (Sep 2, 2014)

MNJars said:
			
		

> I have one that is full of seed bubbles, but it's yellow.  True yellow, not the greenish yellow of "citron".  People have been calling some nuked colors "citron", but that color doesn't look anything like the actual citron color.  I don't know why the nukers have taken to that color name, but it's not even close to accurate.


Is Yellow an Citron very scarce colors in theses Jars...


----------



## deenodean (Sep 2, 2014)

Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's a photo of the one I have, it does seem to have a slight greenish cast.  I'm quite sure this one is NOT nuked since it's been in my collection for at least 15 years.  -Tammy


----------



## MNJars (Sep 2, 2014)

Tammy,That one looks almost exactly like mine.  I recall mine not having any green to the color though.  I'll check my jar later tonight and see if I can get a picture of it.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 2, 2014)

I will agree that the color of Jarsnstuff's jar is not the nuked color that I was referring to. The color I was referring to has a lot of amber in it, sort of looks like muddy water with a greenish hue, not particularly attractive either.


----------



## creeper71 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mine is alot like above but maybe lighter..will post a pic when I can..


----------

